# Meet Dot Zip's New Babies!! Sonata and Allegra!



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

My camera died before I could get some dry pics of them, but maybe these will hold us over till then. :wink: I decided last year that I was going to use a music theme for this years kids so Dot Zip's baby girls were quickly named Sonata and Allegra (like Allegro; happy). It's fun getting to combine my "worlds" so to speak. Anyways, I wont make you wait any longer. Here is the first little doeling.

Red Gate Moonlight Sonata
4 lbs, red roan (you can see it better now that she is dry, lol)



























And my long awaited spotted doeling, Red Gate Allegra 




































Here they are together. 


















OMG! I am in love!!!   I'm so proud of them. :leap: They are just so cute! Who can resist those cute wittle floppy ears??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations - they are really cute. Can't wait to see them all dried off and fluffy


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They are absolutely adorable!!!! Congratulations on such beautiful girls!!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats!!!! They are a couple of nice looking girls. I am hoping Kadisha gives me a doeling with lots of color-as I think miss Scrumptious will have White Saanen cross kids.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute, I like the spots.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just gorgeous!!! I love them both!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

They are so cute! :greengrin: Congrats!!!! :stars: Who's the daddy?


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

They are adorable!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

They are both adorable but Allegra is something special- Congratulations


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice Spots!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are just beautiful!!!  :stars: :stars: :leap: 

Who's the daddy? Is it John?


----------



## strothergoats (Nov 22, 2007)

Congratulations!!! The red spotted does look like John. So happy it was so good for you.

Lori :grouphug: :leap:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Yip, the daddy is John. I haven't gotten 2 kids the same color from him yet. My neighbor who he was sold to last year went out the goat business though and I have no place for him here so sadly he was sold. So these are John's last babies for me. I guess the girlies get to go a on a long vacation next fall becuase their are no more nubians around here! LOL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on those beautiful babies. :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cute little long ears!! Congrats! :clap:


----------

